# Veritas vs The breaker?



## Thefirst. (Oct 5, 2009)

Ok guys I am not looking to start a war or flame bait, I love both of these manhwas and just want to see which many think is the better manhwa.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 5, 2009)

hmm better battle Manhwa well the Breaker ha more plot but Veritas has better Fights .. so my vote goes to Change Guy who has those two things (but a horrible rushed end t.t).

someone can recommend me more good battle manhwas?


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 5, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> hmm better battle Manhwa well the Breaker ha sore plot but Veritas has better Fights .. so my vote goes to Change Guy who has those two things (but a horrible rushed end t.t).



Change guys plot is stupid as fuck even for a fight manhwa, OP I would have to say the breaker story is better and the universe as a whole is far far far more intriguing than Veritas. Although Veritas has the better art and fights.................so far but the breakers fight could pick up.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 5, 2009)

The plot wasn't brilliant but I dont think that was the intention .... with it you get a good  amount of comic moments like the first fight with the school guardian... but then slowly the manga was losing that comic factor.


----------



## firefist (Oct 5, 2009)

I dropped The Breaker after a couple of chaps, but I'm intending to start it again.
so I cant really tell atm.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 5, 2009)

More tits in veritas

And better character so far.

Breaker shows promise though


----------



## The Imp (Oct 5, 2009)

Amazing analysis by Grandmaster Kane.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Oct 5, 2009)

Veritas ftw,no contest


----------



## Nightwish (Oct 5, 2009)

Veritas right now, but The Breaker is pretty good itself.


----------



## Gene (Oct 5, 2009)

Veritas is meh. I still don't get the plot and I haven't really been drawn to the characters yet.

I like The Breaker better overall. Though it can be a bit confusing when it gets wordy.


----------



## hehey (Oct 5, 2009)

I dislike the Main Character in The Breaker, though its a great series. That magic pill that gave the guys his powers pissed me off.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 6, 2009)

hehey said:


> I dislike the Main Character in The Breaker, though its a great series. That *magic pill t*hat gave the guys his powers pissed me off.




seriously that was one of the worst developments I ever see on any manga/manhwa...now I always think that pussy would be a nobody without the pill.


----------



## Darth (Oct 6, 2009)

The Breaker seems like it could become good.

But for now, Veritas has 20 more chapters and I it's going places. Gonna have to go with Veritas.


----------



## Eldritch (Oct 6, 2009)

you'd have to be pretty bad to be worse than veritas


----------



## Tempproxy (Oct 6, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> The plot wasn't brilliant but I dont think that was the intention .... with it you get a good  amount of comic moments like the first fight with the school guardian... but then slowly the manga was losing that comic factor.



Yeah I agree the start is pretty funny with some decent fights then towards the end it turns to shit.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 6, 2009)

tbh I don't see the fights like just decent you have there  some of the best fights I ever see! without recurring to powers and throwing energy missiles just mad martial arts feats.


----------



## Kellogem (Oct 6, 2009)

I only read Veritas so I have no right to vote but I guess I will start The breaker after this...

I like Veritas btw;


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 6, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> seriously that was one of the worst developments I ever see on any manga/manhwa...now I always think that pussy would be a nobody without the pill.



At least they tired to explain the crappy copout. 



"Your body will never be able to do any kind of strenuous actives." They gave him a cure all then all of a sudden he gets all badass! 


I prefer The Breaker though.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 7, 2009)

Veritas' main character has no real backstory

The Breaker's main character has a shitty excuse for power source.

Each has their faults, but each is still really good.

Veritas' art is really good, but The Breaker's is kinda dated.

The Breaker takes it for me.


----------



## Hiroshi (Oct 18, 2009)

I like _The Breaker_ better overall. But some of _Verita_'s EPIC moments beat _The Breaker_'s.


----------



## Smoke (Oct 19, 2009)

I like the breaker more simply because rather than make me want to fuck the women and then kill them, it makes me want to fuck them and then fuck them again.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 19, 2009)

I have never read Breaker. So this thread has prompted me to read it. I'm up to chapter 20 and I say Breaker is winning.


----------



## Thefirst. (Oct 21, 2009)

Thought I would bump this since more people know what the breaker is now.


----------



## KidQuick (Oct 21, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> seriously that was one of the worst developments I ever see on any manga/manhwa...now I always think that pussy would be a nobody without the pill.



For some of us, that is the lure of Shioon - he was just a weakling who has been getting bullied and all he wanted was to defend himself. In his enthusiasm he eats the pill and suddenly is thrust into this world because he followed "the rabbit down the hole," so to speak. He did not get into that world willingly, but by accident.

And the psychological effects of Shioon's experiences being weak/bullied haven't been neglected, either. The author makes sure to have him realize that he's in a murderous world now, and that he had been ignoring how serious everything got after he ate the pill. Now he continues to remain "pure" by only wanting strength to protect himself and others. Breaker even hints at the personal darkness of the Nine Arts Dragon's heart, and how he got screwed up because he pursued power for power's sake. That kind of realism regarding the pursuit of power is lacking in Veritas.

On the flip-side with Gangryong, we have someone who apparently had the other end of the stick - he was the boss of his middle school. And he wants power just for power's sake. He goes willingly to the reunion school. He loves fighting and is reckless and bloodthirsty. With the exception of the death of Guesong, the overall tone of Veritas ignores the drama that could be elicited from the life or death struggle to preserve single user martial arts. Not to mention that it relies too heavily on boobs. 

For me the art is nice in both - Veritas edging Breaker slightly for it's clean look and great battles. But I give credit to Breaker's assistants for creating a very realistic world with cars and city streets and whatnot. Veritas fails completely in this area.

I enjoy reading Veritas very much, but I feel like it is inferior to Breaker.


----------



## Muk (Oct 21, 2009)

the breaker is so much bullshit i only read it cause its bullshit

veritas has more tits and tits > bullshit

so veritas wins this


----------



## luffy no haki (Oct 21, 2009)

Veritas of course


----------



## Muk (Oct 21, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> seriously that was one of the worst developments I ever see on any manga/manhwa...now I always think that pussy would be a nobody without the pill.



dude the main character pisses me off to no end, he's a whiny bitch i can't stand him at all

magic pill is a typical matrial art item, still he shouldn't have gotten it at all

 the loli girl that came later should have gotten it and somehow the main character should benefit from the loli girl indirectly not directly from the magic pill

much better development than the current one

now all the sudden he's a quick learner/natural master of chi

wtf kind of bull shit is that


----------



## KidQuick (Oct 21, 2009)

Muk said:


> dude the main character pisses me off to no end, he's a whiny bitch i can't stand him at all
> 
> magic pill is a typical matrial art item, still he shouldn't have gotten it at all
> 
> ...



The main character's limits were explained - his physiology would never allow him to progress in strength until he was about 30 yrs old. He needed the powerup. Regarding loli girl, the story states that three of those pills were stolen. I think it's reasonable to expect that their plans for her include giving her one of those pills. If they only had one, I think Nine Arts dragon would have gotten a lot more angry with the teacher for giving Yooshin the only pill they had. And Yooshin doesn't complain anymore, so stfu. He is still weak though.

It's better storytelling that he keeps getting rape-stomped because he's weak.



> now all the sudden he's a quick learner/natural master of chi
> 
> wtf kind of bull shit is that



That's storytelling at it's best. Gangryong isn't too shabby himself, so I don't know what you're complaining about.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 21, 2009)

The breaker has more than two good characters


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 21, 2009)

Gangryong's personality is awesome, you could say Chun-woo and him have similar personalities, but different motives.

Gangryong wants to get stronger to get even with Reunion/to kick ass. While Chun-woo wants to protect his friends and all that stuff. 

The thing that bothers me is people complaining about The Breaker's art, while I'll admit I've seen way better, it's decent to say the least. It even grows on you in later chapters.


----------



## Gain (Oct 21, 2009)

the breaker is better
makes me wetter


----------



## Jotun (Oct 21, 2009)

I haven't read Breaker, but the pill talk and realism sounds lame. I read Veritas for the epic moments and electric boobs. It delivers what I want D:


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 21, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> The breaker has more than two good characters



Breaker has more than zero good characters. 55 chapters into Veritas and I still have not found a likable character.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 21, 2009)

Honse is the shinning light in the faggotry of it


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 21, 2009)

I don't like Honse, but that's a little extreme.

Vera is main reason for me.


----------



## KidQuick (Oct 21, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> Honse is the shinning light in the faggotry of it



Word.

I'm not sure if this series is finished already or if it still ongoing, but I kind of hope that Honse's chakra channels can be repaired through EOTL. He makes me sad as a character that can't fight.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 21, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> Honse is the shinning light in the faggotry of it



You mean the guy who was begging and crying for his life?


----------



## Gain (Oct 21, 2009)

don't diss the honse


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 22, 2009)

veritas all the way


----------



## KuKu (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm reading both but I prefer Veritas.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Oct 22, 2009)

i feel like the breaker takes this hands down, only for the sole reason that it feels like this manwha has litterally just started to unfold its plot. If the quality and content thus far are nothing more than a mere intro to the series characters and universe I assume that if it continues on its current progression then it Is by far the better work.

Also, the pill was kind of lame but the whole point of him being this strong is similar to naruto in a way i feel. Naruto has enormous amounts of internal chakra but could not use it properly or to a great exertion because of the Huge drain keeping the kyuubi at bay has. Like wise perhaps having such a small spiritual/vascular system requires a large amount of energy (ki) just to keep him pumping. The pill cures the vascular disorder and voila. His insane learning curve is a sign of his fighting genious, not related to the pill.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 22, 2009)

^You forgot that Naruto has a character is  fail.


----------



## armorknight (Oct 22, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> ^You forgot that Naruto has a character is  fail.



That's only part of what makes Naruto fail though. His constant wangst sessions and his messiah complex are also major contributors. Naruto would actually be a decent character without them.

I think the kid in Breaker is a decent character, and he's definitely better than 90% of the characters in Veritas.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Oct 22, 2009)

they are very close, breaker seems a little better, but idk.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 22, 2009)

armorknight said:


> That's only part of what makes Naruto fail though. His constant wangst sessions and his messiah complex are also major contributors. Naruto would actually be a decent character without them.
> 
> I think the kid in Breaker is a decent character, and he's definitely better than 90% of the characters in Veritas.



Yeah the concept of the kid of breaker(I forgot his name) is better than Kangryong but his pussy personality kills the mood for me.

plus the pill.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 22, 2009)

After his fight with the pretty boy I can overlook almost anything he does now


----------



## c3zz4rr (Oct 22, 2009)

before i would have said veritas hands down without even thinking, but thats because i only read the 1st chapter of breaker and i left it at that cuz i just couldnt stand the main characters  chun woo and shinwoo, one a pussy and the other a fucking jerk , but i finally read all the available chapters and i must say that its fuckin awesome so now i would say that the breaker is better in almost every category, except maybe characters design...


----------



## Dante10 (Oct 22, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> After his fight with the pretty boy I can overlook almost anything he does now



I completely agree.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 23, 2009)

Read chapter 33-34

that's chun woo's redemption


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 23, 2009)

*listens for whining of how pussy Breaker's protagonist is now*  Definately a slow burn versus fast spike in heat.


----------



## Gecka (Oct 24, 2009)

I think the only thing that I won't forget is this

Here



no amount of badass can save him from that


----------



## Gene (Oct 24, 2009)

And it was because of his mom no less lol


----------



## Thefirst. (Nov 19, 2009)

Since the debate is still on guess its bump time.


----------



## Severnaruto (Nov 19, 2009)

The Breaker by far.

Veritas is fun, but it's just tits and fights.  The Breaker offers plot and character on top of tits and fights.  

I might be biased on account of the delicious white haired loli, though.


----------



## Kiryuu (Nov 19, 2009)

The Breaker, gotta love the artwork. Wanna see more Shiho tho.


----------



## Lucius (Nov 19, 2009)

wow its a draw right now. thought veritas would stomp the breaker if you go after the postcounts in their threads.

i prefere the breaker too for the reasons mentioned above. the world it takes place seems a bit more plausible. i mean all the power is in the hands of the grown up instead of some 17-18 year old chick and her student council.

what speaks for veritas is its art imo. damn @ veras hair.


----------



## Whimsy (Nov 19, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> Honse is the shinning light in the faggotry of it



This. Fucking this.

I want to strangle Vera with a telephone cord every time she appears.


----------



## Blade (Nov 19, 2009)

Veritas is still my fav, so u know, but Breaker is quite good


----------



## Gabe (Nov 19, 2009)

both are good but veritas is better. i like how the main character has grown since the start of the manga. and the art is really good.


----------



## HInch (Nov 20, 2009)

Loved Veritas from the start. The Breaker kind of annoyed me. You have one lead who is just pure badass (and slightly crazy) and then one lead who makes you want to punch him in the throat. However, recently the turn has improved the pussy lead and...Well, I think it is closing in on Veritas fast.

Although, Veritas is upping it lately too. Just need less Vera time.


----------



## chiveri (Nov 20, 2009)

NAM said:


> both are good but veritas is better. i like how the main character has grown since the start of the manga. and the art is really good.




He has grown only power wise not character wise. That pretty much means that he had no development.


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 20, 2009)

Veritas for me, from the first page of the first chapters i've been hooked to it. Not a single chapter that had me bored, always wanting to know what happens next.

Also veritas fights are excellent, has some badass characters and with the rarity in shounen, female characters that aren't just useless medics.

ps. My opinion is biased though since I havn't read breaker. But its hard to imagine something better in the same genre as it.


----------



## Goodfellow (Nov 20, 2009)

I read, and greatly enjoy both of them. I'd have to say though that to me the Breaker got a slight edge as far as character development (the bread and butter of any good story) goes, so I gave it my vote.

If I'd critique the two though, I'd say Veritas needs more character development, while the Breaker needs more fights.


----------



## chiveri (Nov 20, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> I read, and greatly enjoy both of them. I'd have to say though that to me the Breaker got a slight edge as far as character development (the bread and butter of any good story) goes, so I gave it my vote.
> 
> If I'd critique the two though, I'd say Veritas needs more character development, while the Breaker needs more fights.




I really think we will soon get more fights. Up until now it was pretty much a training arc. If the spoilers i read are true then soon Breaker>>>>>Veritas.


----------



## p0l3r (Nov 20, 2009)

I gatta give it to The Breaker. To me Veritas seems kind of shallow, the characters are kind of like aiki in some way. I got bored of the series after 20 chapters or so. The breaker has elements of comedy with action and drama and is enjoyable read. Plus shinwoo turning more badass now =/


----------



## Inugami (Nov 20, 2009)

Veritas characters like the Aiki ones ?!?!? come on don't hate Veritas that much .


----------



## TalikX (Nov 20, 2009)

I like Veritas better.


----------



## Gecka (Nov 20, 2009)

NAM said:


> both are good but veritas is better. i like how the *main character has grown* since the start of the manga. and the art is really good.





chiveri said:


> He has grown only power wise not character wise. That pretty much means that he had *no development*.





Perseverance said:


> ps. *My opinion is biased though since I havn't read breaker.*


THEN GET THE FUCK OUT!


----------



## Lucius (Nov 20, 2009)

to be fair he did grow. at first he just wanted to be able to beat up a bunch of guys at the same time. now he wants to take revange for his master !

talking about cliche.. i hate to say it but can a character be more hollow? i don't understand what ppl see in him. honse on the other hand is pretty cool. i sooo wished he'd get his ki back and smack gangryong like Shioon did with the bully.


----------



## Gabe (Nov 21, 2009)

Gecka said:


> THEN GET THE FUCK OUT!



he has grown in power you will be surprised in volume 9. i really do not care about his back story and such i care about how he has grown as a fighter.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 21, 2009)

yeah who cares about stuff like character development and plot


----------



## Gabe (Nov 21, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> yeah who cares about stuff like character development and plot



same reason why people like boxing and UFC they like people getting the crap beat out of them and then them doing the same.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 21, 2009)

no

people like WATCHING boxing and ufc because of the fights

veritas requires reading


----------



## Gabe (Nov 21, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> no
> 
> people like WATCHING boxing and ufc because of the fights
> 
> veritas requires reading



so what is the difference you talk as if you are reading a novel not a manga or comic. idk if you know but you actually see the fights in the manga. just a heads up


----------



## Inugami (Nov 21, 2009)

So ...The Breaker its the WWE and Veritas the UFC ??


----------



## Gabe (Nov 21, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> So ...The Breaker its the WWE and Veritas the UFC ??



sure why not, it started as a joke and people took it serious


----------



## Goodfellow (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey guys, check out the poll. It's a complete tie


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 21, 2009)

NAM said:


> so what is the difference you talk as if you are reading a novel not a manga or comic. idk if you know but you actually see the fights in the manga. just a heads up


did this sound smart when you were typing it?


----------



## Tempproxy (Nov 21, 2009)

Goodfellow said:


> Hey guys, check out the poll. It's a complete tie



Not at the moment, The breaker is currently in the lead and rightfully so(I am sure some wise guy will now try and change that). The only thing Veritas has on the breaker is art and fight scenes...........so far.


----------



## Gutsu (Nov 21, 2009)

Lucius said:


> to be fair he did grow. at first he just wanted to be able to beat up a bunch of guys at the same time. now he wants to take revange for his master !
> 
> talking about cliche.. i hate to say it but can a character be more hollow? i don't understand what ppl see in him. honse on the other hand is pretty cool. i sooo wished he'd get his ki back and smack gangryong like Shioon did with the bully.



Yeah most of the characters in Veritas feel one dimensional and unlikeable as well. Most of the characters are either selfish pricks or stuck up bitches makes it hard to like any of the characters.

Anyways The Breaker started alright but the series got better and better really looking forward to where it's heading with the main character now being a bit of a badass now.


----------



## Majeh (Nov 21, 2009)

Perseverance said:


> My opinion is biased though since I havn't read breaker. *But its hard to imagine something better in the same genre as it.*



There wouldnt be a thread Comparing the 2 if the breaker and veritas sucked. But because there is and they r both made of win, i suggest u get to reading The Breaker as well.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 21, 2009)

In veritas nobody has really developed they are setting out to complete goals...I mean Vera and Madoka have like gone through some  phases where logically there opinions could change but they havent...


I like and read both though.


----------



## Perseverance (Nov 21, 2009)

Majeh said:


> There wouldnt be a thread Comparing the 2 if the breaker and veritas sucked. But because there is and they r both made of win, i suggest u get to reading The Breaker as well.



I will ^_^. At the moment i'm ready Berserk but after that i'm moving straight to Breaker. I read Veritas and loved it so can't wait to read breaker aswell.


----------



## jink5 (Dec 4, 2009)

KidQuick said:


> Word.
> 
> I'm not sure if this series is finished already or if it still ongoing, but I kind of hope that Honse's chakra channels can be repaired through EOTL. He makes me sad as a character that can't fight.




*Spoiler*: _Veritas Spoilers_ 



it was an act....with the help of Hayato, a way was figured out to make it look like they were cutting his ki channels off...he challenges Vera later on...


----------



## Sarkile (Dec 5, 2009)

Nice spoiler.  That's wicked cool.

EDIT:  It occurred to me you might not realize that was sarcasm.


----------



## Gecka (Dec 5, 2009)

jink5 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> it was an act....with the help of Hayato, a way was figured out to make it look like they were cutting his ki channels off...he challenges Vera later on...



dude spoiler that shit


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 5, 2009)

Indignant Guile said:


> In veritas nobody has really developed they are setting out to complete goals...I mean Vera and Madoka have like gone through some  phases where logically there opinions could change but they havent...
> 
> 
> I like and read both though.



I read Veritas mainly for its art style and the chicks in it, Madoka in my case. It doesn't have much in the way of character development, and to be honest I don't think that's what the author has in mind for the manhwa. The series should try to keep it relatively simple from here on out. Let's be honest no one wants to read Veritas for its gripping story and characters.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 5, 2009)

more like

Veritas doesnt have a gripping story in the first place

Neither does The Breaker, but it does have its unknowns which are far more interesting


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 5, 2009)

jink5 said:


> i dont care for pussy's whining about spoilers



I'm guessing that's why you didn't edit your post. But my favorite spoiler of all time. 



Dante10 said:


> I read Veritas mainly for its art style and the chicks in it, *Shinra *in my case. It doesn't have much in the way of character development, and to be honest I don't think that's what the author has in mind for the manhwa. The series should try to keep it relatively simple from here on out. Let's be honest no one wants to read Veritas for its gripping story and characters.



:ho

Only reading it for the interesting characters like Honse, aside from the development, or what of it there is.


----------



## Dante10 (Dec 5, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> more like
> 
> Veritas doesnt have a gripping story in the first place
> 
> Neither does The Breaker, but it does have its unknowns which are far more interesting



That was mostly sarcasm.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 5, 2009)

Veritas style its just  a old school one like Change Guy , Tough , or Garouden... little plot (only the necessary to set the fights),training and a bunch of fights .


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 5, 2009)

Dante10 said:


> That was mostly sarcasm.


i know                   .


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 10, 2009)

I like them both pretty much equally.


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Dec 10, 2009)

It's boobs vs story


----------



## HInch (Dec 10, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> It's boobs vs story



Definitely a tough call.

Sorry, story.


----------



## Wuzzman (Dec 10, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Veritas style its just  a old school one like Change Guy , Tough , or Garouden... little plot (only the necessary to set the fights),training and a bunch of fights .



never finished those manga, too little plot to keep me carrying.


----------



## dahades (Dec 30, 2009)

In my opinion, story-wise they`re both around the same, but I like Veritas fights more, especially Rud vs Iron guy 

Veritas also has the hottest chick appearance-wise in a manhwa I`ve ever seen, Madoka. I can just imagine her with a Nishino (Ichigo 100%) type personality and then she`d be so fappable...

The only female character I can remember from The Breaker is Shiho, and the main guy`s gf... I can`t even remember her name nor personality, and lastly the loli is just lol.


----------



## Mozu (Jan 4, 2010)

Breaker. Better characters, better plot. Enough fanservice to not be ridiculous. World isn't trying to be taken over by an evil barbie, etc. 

I like them both, but I hate too many characters in Veritas. Hate. When you want 80% of the characters to die and for Honse to be the main character, then you don't get my vote until the appropriate changes are met.


----------



## krome (Jan 4, 2010)

Both are decent, but I prefer _The Breaker_.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 5, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> never finished those manga, too little plot to keep me carrying.



your lose .

Well now I'm going to enjoy some rib throw!


----------



## Perseverance (Jan 5, 2010)

Wuzzman said:


> never finished those manga, too little plot to keep me carrying.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't you read Fairy Tail?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 5, 2010)

Perseverance said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't you read Fairy Tail?



fairy tail isn't pretentious and has likable characters. I can like a medicore manga with barely any story worth mentioning if it has likable characters.


----------



## Gecka (Jan 6, 2010)

Perseverance said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but don't you read Fairy Tail?



Owned              .


----------



## Inugami (Jan 6, 2010)

bah FT characters aren't likable... but the girls are good  eye candy (Y) .


----------

